# Nirvana being sued for child pornography...



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Yup.

Man Photographed as Baby on ‘Nevermind’ Cover Sues Nirvana, Alleging Child Pornography


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Does that mean everyone who owns the album is implicated as well?


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

sigh.. this current world is preposterous.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm sure it's just a simple cash grab ... morality probably has nothing to do with it .. simply greed


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This sh*t drives me nuts!!

He got his money, $200! He'd probably have that $200 even if they didn't use his pic. It was a session fee. Who would he be suing if that LP (like their debut one) was basically a flop? No one!!! NO!!! ONE!!! Who the F*CK is Nirvana?? Oh, they're the losers who gave me $200 bucks for my baby picture.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Fred Gifford said:


> I'm sure it's just a simple cash grab ... morality probably has nothing to do with it .. simply greed


It's really not my purpose or goal in life to end up broke, but if I have to pull crap like that to gain wealth, I'm out.

Shameful.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

LOL What a cash grab. The guy has previously been interviewed about that (as a young adult, possibly teen) and he is on record as being kinda chuffed about it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Guy claims it has caused him lifelong damages. Umm, it is a baby picture asshole. Nobody know it is you unless you tell them!

His suit also claims that using the pic was "an essential element of a record promotion scheme commonly utilized in the music industry to get attention, wherein album covers posed children in a sexually provocative manner to gain notoriety, drive sales, and garner media attention, and critical reviews." What a load of crap.

Finally, he'll have a tough time proving his claim in court when their lawyers point out that he has the album title tattooed on his chest!

I couldn't stand Nirvana, but even I'll defend them on this one.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Shouldn’t he be suing his parents? They’re the ones who profited and signed any necessary release/permission papers.

Besides, dude, nobody cares about your little wiener.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

His 15 minutes of fame expired and he wants more. He's probably bringing suit against hospitals for them allowing babies to be born naked too.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It's one thing to sue, another thing altogether to win. I suspect he knows he can't win, but the media will pay him big bucks to help them sell advertising.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Why they had permission


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

JBFairthorne said:


> Shouldn’t he be suing his parents? They’re the ones who profited and signed any necessary release/permission papers.
> 
> Besides, dude, nobody cares about your little wiener.


That was my exact thought, nail on the head.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Pimped out by mom to Curt Cobain - next on the Jerry Springer show!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

sulphur said:


> That was my exact thought, nail on the head.


Same here. I figured he should be suing his parents as they were the ones who agreed to it.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

"Guy who is skint in a litigious country sues the richest entity in his life, more news at eleven."


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Wait! I was traumatized by his picture! Who do I sue?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The timeless art of seduction? Or just three brothers in their PJs?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I wonder what Courtney has planned for this lad?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> I wonder what Courtney has planned for this lad?



A counter suit?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

or found on the tracks like Eldon Hoke.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm guessing the managerial job at the Burger King hasn't worked out.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Paul Running said:


> I wonder what Courtney has planned for this lad?


They'll find him above the garage next...


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

They would have had to move the camera back about 20 feet to capture my whole penis as a baby.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Always12AM said:


> They would have had to move the camera back about 20 feet to capture my whole penis as a baby.


well, really big macro lenses require you to be further away


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Its weird,I googled his name and a picture of him as an adult comes up recreating the album cover.He has a big smile on his face and NEVERMIND tattoed across his chest.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Paul Running said:


> I wonder what Courtney has planned for this lad?


A rusty shank between the ribs ?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Wardo said:


> A rusty shank between the ribs ?


it's better than death by snu-snu


----------



## NoEncores (Sep 23, 2018)

the lawsuit is only valid if he's been getting lambasted for his 1" wedding tackle


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

jb welder said:


> Wait! I was traumatized by his picture! Who do I sue?


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Only in the US.. if he wins that case and then spills coffee on his lap from a drive thru while going to the court room he can collect and double his $$


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

dgreen said:


> Only in the US.. if he wins that case and then spills coffee on his lap from a drive thru while going to the court room he can collect and double his $$


If he wins it lines up nicely for the piccolo player who played on _Penny Lane_, the cellist's who did the chukka's on _Good Vibrations_, the bass player who played on _Walk on the Wild Side_, Merry Clayton who sang on _Gimme Shelter_, and Clare Tory for _Great Gig in the Sky_! Oh wait, she did go after more than the initial £30 she was paid for the session. And won. The kid might have a legit claim after all. 

(ya, I know.... bring on the hate)


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

This reminds me of the laywer for the estate of the singer from Spirit trying to sue Led Zepplin some 40 years later for copyright infringement by Stairway to Heaven.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

i wonder whether the label's marketing department is in on this somehow 
it's not really a bucketload of money in the total scope of the nirvana catalogue and it brinks nevermind back up to top of mind discussion here and elsewhere across an aging fan base who are in a grumpy and analytical stage of life realizing that they can't find their CD any more or it's got some scratches so hit purchase and what the hell that's a cool shirt to give the kid and tell him about how great it was back in the day when the word alternative actually meant something (for about 15 minutes anyway) and maybe some thrift store jeans and a flannel shirt to cover up the one you bought so only people who really know can tell from the tiny bit that's showing
i bet sales of both the album and merch go up and more than cover whatever they settle with the guy on
j


----------



## Squawk (Jun 21, 2018)

The Former Baby From Nirvana's Famous Album Cover Was Motivated to Sue After the Band Blew Off His Art Show | Artnet News


Spencer Elden, now a painter, is accusing the band of exploiting him as a minor and seeking compensation for "lifelong damages."



news.artnet.com


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Grainslayer said:


> Its weird,I googled his name and a picture of him as an adult comes up recreating the album cover.He has a big smile on his face and NEVERMIND tattoed across his chest.


Yeah, I knew I wasn't imagining that he was on record as being chuffed about it as an adult.




Squawk said:


> The Former Baby From Nirvana's Famous Album Cover Was Motivated to Sue After the Band Blew Off His Art Show | Artnet News
> 
> 
> Spencer Elden, now a painter, is accusing the band of exploiting him as a minor and seeking compensation for "lifelong damages."
> ...


LOL


----------



## Squawk (Jun 21, 2018)

All that emotional distress… Being recognized everywhere he goes… 🤣

definitely a valid lawsuit 🙄


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

He actually has Nevermind tattooed on his chest, and it sounds like a huge part of his life has revolved around this one thing that happened when he was 4 months old. 
I'd say a good lawyer and a few good expert witness psychiatrists and he might have a case.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Squawk (Jun 21, 2018)

sulphur said:


> View attachment 377639





sulphur said:


> View attachment 377639


🤣


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> View attachment 377639


I hate to point this out, but that pig is also naked.


----------



## Grainslayer (Sep 26, 2016)

Wasnt there some legal issues over the pink pig??Roger Waters claimed rights to it when he left the band or something crazy like that? Pink Floyd had to add changes to it iirc.lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Houses of the Holy cover comes to mind. How did that go over, any lawsuits over that ever?


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Squawk said:


> All that emotional distress… Being recognized everywhere he goes…


maybe his dick never grew bigger?


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

I have a Blind Faith LP .. should I go into hiding ..?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I had the Scorpions - uncensored Virgin Killers.
Good thing that I sold it, eh?!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

laristotle said:


> I had the Scorpions - uncensored Virgin Killers.
> Good thing that I sold it, eh?!


I was going to mention that, my brother had that album.
Wasn't that the European issue and it just had the band on the front for North America, or was it just changed everywhere?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Squawk said:


> All that emotional distress… Being recognized everywhere he goes… 🤣
> 
> definitely a valid lawsuit 🙄


He’s still chasing that dollar.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

laristotle said:


> I had the Scorpions - uncensored Virgin Killers.
> Good thing that I sold it, eh?!


'Years later, band leader and rhythm guitarist Rudolf Schenker told _Blasting-Zone, _"We didn't actually have the idea. It was the record company. The record company guys were like, 'Even if we have to go to jail, there's no question that we'll release that.'" '

*Read More: *When Scorpions Courted Controversy With 'Virgin Killer' | When Scorpions Courted Controversy With 'Virgin Killer'


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Granny Gremlin said:


> *chuffed* about it.


Huh,... *chuffed*,... interesting looking word,... so I like looked it up and will be adding it to my adjective arsenal,...thanks.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> I had the Scorpions - uncensored Virgin Killers.
> Good thing that I sold it, eh?!


To me?? (or rather, my buddy)


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> To me?? (or rather, my buddy)


Traded actually (can't recall what I got in return), years ago, to a friend who's a big Schenker brothers fan.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Traded actually (can't recall what I got in return), years ago, to a friend who's a big Schenker brothers fan.


Damn!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i am not a nirvana fan. i know lots of people love their music, but it just doesn't "do it" for me.
i don't like cobain as a person, either (based on what i've read of him, and the accounts of 2 people i knew who knew him) 
besides, anyone who could love a skank like courtney love has some serious issues. it's entirely possible that his suicide was caused by him realizing how nasty she is, and he couldn't wash off the dirty feeling


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

YaReMi said:


> maybe his dick never grew bigger?


Perhaps not, but he certainly grew into a big dick.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Not to be outdone, the In Utero cover lady is going for it too...

Weird Transparent Angel Lady from "In Utero" Cover Also Announces Lawsuit


----------

